

Star Trek’s Captain Kathryn Janeway, Startup CEO Role Model - Herkin
https://www.wework.com/magazine/inspiration/star-treks-captain-kathryn-janeway-startup-ceo-role-model/

======
EyesAndFear
She wasn't as inspirational as Kirk.

~~~
eudoxus
I think the point of the post was to get at what is required of a Startup CEO,
and it's more then just inspiring people. Granted that is definitely a big
part of it. In the context of Janeway, its a restless and overarching goal of
getting voyager and her crew home, and nothing, no matter how dire the
circumstances, will stop her. As well as all the roles, and challenges she,
and her crew faced in achieving their one true goal.

I 100% that Janeway is the most akin to a Startup CEO, and their expectations
and requirements they have along the way.

